# Heavenly Newsflash.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

About a little Mini Cooper S 

Well this little runaround was fun 8)
I had a call from a Mini company that specislises with exports to Asia and asked me if i would detail their mini for them which is awaiting a magazine shoot.
My customer informed me it was what he classed as concours condition and had only travelled 400 miles in 10 years and had never been wet. I was therefore expecting an easy couple of days and once again ive learnt a big lesson to always be prepared for every eventuality and have everything onboard for any circumstances.
Upon arrival the car was unwrapped and i believe we have a difference of opinion on what concours stands for. The car needed a lot of work and was in my opinion quite poor condition but internally and under bonnet was first class. The company involved are also a mini Heritage supplier so the car had to be in as good a condition as i could muster up.

This was my journey with this great little car.. Click 360 at the bottom once playing and you can watch this in 1080p Hi Def.






Some photos of the detail...





































correction work on bonnet










and half done




























Roof




























sides
































































Glazed



















Wax used chemicalGuys Kore Dark





































Results


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

great work as usual, and what a lovely car


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice work! 

That little beauty must damn near flawless now, Top work!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

don't you just love people's definition of concours, if that was A1 condition then my Polo is a minter


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

The best looking mini i have ever seen


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

As I always I love your write ups and that is fantastic.

And that pad.... nasty


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome work!

On a cracking wee motor.:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

What a great car to work on... and in red too! :buffer:

Alex


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Could you give us more details on what you did please? I plan on giving my girlfriends mini a thorough detail soon. This is totally inspiring!!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic job, lovely looking wee motor


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work and lovely car. 

Is it me or the two pics from Chemical Guys Kore Dark are from another studio presentation of yours?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, it certainly was nothing approaching concours condition before, but it sure as heck is now - well done!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Could you give us more details on what you did please? I plan on giving my girlfriends mini a thorough detail soon. This is totally inspiring!!!


Sorry this was a little rushed on the write up simply because i did it a while ago an am struggling with time to do write ups now.
The paintwork was surprisingly hard so in various areas i was fast cut plus,ing it but the main work was done with a green hexlogic pad and extra fine compound. Intricate areas were all done by hand and all chrome was to be fair in pretty good condition so usual cleaning and finished with z2pro which i like on chrome same as my engine bay on my own car when i had it.
The car was then glazed with ez creme simply because of the lack of fillers and because on reds it gives such a great look then obviously finished off with Kore Dark. To be fair i chose the wax because its new and the customer had asked for Celeste after seeing it when booking via Youtube but i said lets use this because i want to try and get through it on all colours and paint types so i can understand it and its finishes more.
I was pleased with the results , i would say a 90% correction was achieved , being so intricate around the front end obviously it was a case of doing the best you can because the Festool cant get into all areas but that applies to most cars...

Thanks for all comments , appreciate it...


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, thats one mint mini now.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense Marc. 

Have you had much experience with E-zyme?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

gally said:


> Immense Marc.
> 
> Have you had much experience with E-zyme?


Yes funnily enough i won the Youtube competition a couple years ago with ChemGuys and won a tub. Its a nice wax but gets left behind now because i use Celeste or kore or crystal mainly now.

http://www.chemicalguys.com/YOUTUBE_CAR_CARE_GIVE_AWAY_Auto_Detailing_Supplies_s/130.htm


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

great work Marc, the paintwork has great depth and clarity and looks exceptional! i love the old skool minis, such a fantastic character about them and great history to go with it, im sure you was over the moon with the opportunity to detail it and off course happy with the results. Well done fella, again your work speaks for itself. All the best. Tel


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

At last,a real Mini! Cracking job Sir,the Kore Dark looks the biz.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work... loving that Wax tub


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work as usual.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning work on an icon...:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Marc, Lovely little car and a great turnaround as ever :thumb:

John


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah - NOW it's concours :thumb:

Like the first pic of you with the Festool - we're all used to HD working over the bonnet of some mega-money modified or supercar and there you are 'showing the love' to a lil' ol' Mini.  nice post, thanks, I'm off to watch the vid now with a brew.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

The Mini looks a beauty finished. Most have been awkward with all that chrome work.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Excellent work - sure has given me some inspiration to get out and detail my minis!! Dont think i will get them to that standard though.... i want that cooper S!!


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing job! Love mini's like this!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

If the mini is an original cooper s, that must be worth quite a bit of money! 

Can I ask what wash procedure you went through?

Also why did u tape up the ridge on the bonnet when polishing, and also the rear quarter when doing the door. 

Thanks


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

gorgeous car


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> If the mini is an original cooper s, that must be worth quite a bit of money!
> 
> Can I ask what wash procedure you went through?
> 
> ...


Wash procedure was waterless with prodetailer.

Ridge on bonnet was done to protect it from pad edge and the same with the doors , the ptg reading was incredibly low at just under 100 microns and down to 85 therefore because there were some bad marks on the edges of the doors to attempt to remove without taping up the opposite panel would in my opinion be commercial suicide. I would presume most professional detailers mask up opposite edges...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ade33 said:


> Yeah - NOW it's concours :thumb:
> 
> Like the first pic of you with the Festool - we're all used to HD working over the bonnet of some mega-money modified or supercar and there you are 'showing the love' to a lil' ol' Mini.  nice post, thanks, I'm off to watch the vid now with a brew.


Yes exactly , most of my work seems to be showcars and something different and of late preparation of magazine cars for various people so to get something like this was great fun and quite exciting , well till the covers came off :lol:



GSVHammer said:


> The Mini looks a beauty finished. Most have been awkward with all that chrome work.


Yep , mega , but your fingers at the end of the day are as good a tool as a machine when they need to be and have to be. Ive no idea when this will be out but i believe its going in a retro magazine or Mini world.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for that. Was enquiring as like I said before I'll be doing my girlfriends mini soon. Any advice apart from the great advice given so far. 

Thanks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Thanks for that. Was enquiring as like I said before I'll be doing my girlfriends mini soon. Any advice apart from the great advice given so far.
> 
> Thanks


The only sensible advice anyone can give is take your time and measure your panels as you go , if you dont have a ptg then just work your way up on your products although this was quite a toughie paintwork wise...


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> The only sensible advice anyone can give is take your time and measure your panels as you go , if you dont have a ptg then just work your way up on your products although this was quite a toughie paintwork wise...


Is it quite a common thing for people getting into detailing which is to drift of working on different panels and returning as and when running the risk of potential incomplete correction? Ive always found it to make sense to work one panel at a time until your happy with the result, then you know its something you no longer return to until every panel has been worked on and corrected and ready for the final prep before a slap of the wax goes on.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for that. Sorry to be a pain but I'm new to this but if you taped up the ridge on the bonnet how did you go about polishing it? 

Thanks


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

like brand new again. been motor


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Concours after you finished with it.
Great job mate. Lovely old Mini that.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Hugely impressive detail


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That looks stunning now. Lovely time warp classic


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Really impressive turnaround there Marc, and I'm like you - the definition of 'concours' - at least in terms of paintwork - seems to be quite personal in its interpretation?

Definitely show and magazine worthy now though mate :thumb:

Oh, btw. in case I've not mentioned it before I do think your HD logo is very clever


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Great work Marc, as always :thumb:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Concours condition before? are they having a laugh, looks stunning now tho, top job.


----------



## ale (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent Marc!! ;-)


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Bet that was a pleasure to work on. Such a good job!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Marc. Some great shots & a very enjoyable video:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

what a great result


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

How could i have missed this ? Washed by Stevie Wonder if it needed it or not. What a brilliant turnaround Marc, One of your best I'd reckon

Daz


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

WOW What a treat to work on, an old Mini. I have had 4 in total and they are brilliant. Nothing worked and everytime it rained the car cut out but the fun Oh my. Brilliant write up and video, thanks for sharing this national treasure


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

turned out hundreds mate


----------

